# Chestnut Farms Chevey Chase Dairy Wasington D.C. Safe For Babies



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 5, 2011)

Is this a rare milk bottle or a common one?
 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/quart-cream-top-chestnut-farms-chevy-chase-milk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2011)

The dairy is common, "Safe for babies" I'm not sure. It's an additional interest comment though.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a fairly common milk from the D.C. area from CHEVY Chase. I used to find a lot of them when I lived in Arlington, Va.

 Mike


----------



## epackage (Sep 5, 2011)

That one sold for $19.99 in 2008....Jim


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 5, 2011)

Plenty around.  I'd put it in the $5-$10 range only because of the cream top.  I've probably got a box of them, both CTs and regular.


----------

